# How to rate your Passengers



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

So after 3 days of driving UberX, covering 30 trips and 28 rated with 28 5* only to have a 4.62 rating, I am using the following guidelines for my riders:

5 star - They went above and beyond (including cash tips)
4 star - genuinely nice, sober people that are non-abusive
3 stars - typical rider, silent, wears headphones, no eye contact and average communication skills
2 stars - rude, arrogant folk
1 star - everyone else

is that the general consensus around here? just curious


----------



## Timberline63 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sounds close to my scale. If you don't do a DAMN good job of convincing me I'm getting 5 stars, you'll not get 5 from me.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

xlr8ed said:


> So after 3 days of driving UberX, covering 30 trips and 28 rated with 28 5* only to have a 4.62 rating, I am using the following guidelines for my riders:
> 
> 5 star - They went above and beyond (including cash tips)
> 4 star - genuinely nice, sober people that are non-abusive
> ...


That's not bad for NON-SURGE riders. But, since Uber tells the pax tips are not necessary (and wants us to tell them that, too?!), I gave up expecting tips, especially from surge riders.

Someone earlier today made a good point, though... If you start judging them on such a scale, why would you expect them to rate you 5 stars? I'd think they can easily see what we did to their rating before they rate us. Which wouldn't matter, except that Uber requires us to stay above, what, ... 4.6??!


----------



## TallTravelDude (Apr 11, 2016)

I've given 5s to every rider (except one, and I can't remember why I reduced to a 4). These people were sold a bill of goods by Uber, and their lack of tipping or conversation is irrelevant to their score, IMO. As long as they are polite and respectful (or barring that, entertaining), I don't see a reason to change my rating approach. After all, I've gotten 147/150 of my rides rated a 5. Thank goodness the riders are thinking the same way.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

TallTravelDude said:


> I've given 5s to every rider (except one, and I can't remember why I reduced to a 4). These people were sold a bill of goods by Uber, and their lack of tipping or conversation is irrelevant to their score, IMO. As long as they are polite and respectful (or barring that, entertaining), I don't see a reason to change my rating approach. After all, I've gotten 147/150 of my rides rated a 5. Thank goodness the riders are thinking the same way.


Hey, if you are happy with not getting tips then fine, give the 5 stars...


----------



## TallTravelDude (Apr 11, 2016)

Why would I expect tips? Uber is clear in their marketing that riders need not feel pressured to tip. Why would I expect otherwise? I'm providing a service not much different (or more skilled) than a barista making a latte, and I don't tip them. Do you tip them? I don't get this sense of entitlement.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

TallTravelDude said:


> Why would I expect tips? Uber is clear in their marketing that riders need not feel pressured to tip. Why would I expect otherwise? I'm providing a service not much different (or more skilled) than a barista making a latte, and I don't tip them. Do you tip them? I don't get this sense of entitlement.


You may have a point. So, I presume you don't tip your wait staff when dining out, since the service we provide is no less deserving of a tip, IMHO.


----------



## TallTravelDude (Apr 11, 2016)

You make a good point yourself. Why do you think Americans love the trend towards no tipping at restaurants? They don't see the value in many cases that merits a 15% -20% tip. We're driving people from point A to point B. Big f'ing deal. Why does that merit a tip? When I get one, I'm appreciative, but certainly don't obligate riders to do so in my mind. Moreover, for restaurant servers, I'm aware they make crappy wages. As a rider, given that the drivers use their own car, I assumed the economics made sense *especially since this is the message Uber gives riders.* 

I also find it ironic that so many drivers on this forum blame riders for giving low ratings because of their not liking surge pricing, which has nothing to do with drivers; however, drivers are doing the same thing in giving lower ratings to riders who don't tip, who are only not doing so because Uber actively markets that message.

The solution? There needs to be enough of a driver shortage to change the economics, and since there are plenty of drivers who are drive without receiving tips, that won't happen until demand increases. Why fret over something I can't control? It only makes me resentful. Who needs that?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

TallTravelDude said:


> Why do you think Americans love the trend towards no tipping at restaurants?


I've not heard of any such trend. But, seeing you're from Seattle, I'm not surprised it's happening there.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

No-tipping restaurants is also getting popular in Northern California. They increase the prices of everything approximately 15%-20% and then no tips. This way they split the "tips" evenly amongst the front and back house.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> No-tipping restaurants is also getting popular in Northern California. They increase the prices of everything approximately 15%-20% and then no tips. This way they split the "tips" evenly amongst the front and back house.


It should be interesting to see what effect, if any, that has on service.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

I took an uber as a passenger during the surge to get my car out of an impound lot. Didn't strike a conversation with the driver but was polite and slipped him a $5. He still rated lower then 5. I know this because my pax rating dropped after his ride.....

I would actually prefer a 4.9 rating over 5 so that the driver doesn't have to wonder if I am new to the app.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

TallTravelDude said:


> Why would I expect tips? Uber is clear in their marketing that riders need not feel pressured to tip. Why would I expect otherwise? I'm providing a service not much different (or more skilled) than a barista making a latte, and I don't tip them. Do you tip them? I don't get this sense of entitlement.


I do tip the barista. And also the kids at Baskin Robins scooping out ice cream. And most importantly, the motel maid.



TallTravelDude said:


> Why do you think Americans love the trend towards no tipping at restaurants?


Two reasons: 1) tipping can be confusing - who you tip, who you don't. I also tip (less) on take-out so the kitchen staff gets their share. 2) Americans are often kind of cheap and self-entitled. Many vote with their wallet rather than doing what is right. I believe that America is the most rich and advanced country to donate so little per person to charity. Unfortunately I don't have time to find a source for this data.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

I am usually a great tipper and it takes a lot to upset me. I tipped a tow guy yesterday because he went out of his way to help plus the guy was working at 3am.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Here's some numbers on charitable giving...
https://philanthropy.com/article/Americans-Rank-13th-in/153965


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

RichR said:


> If you start judging them on such a scale, why would you expect them to rate you 5 stars? I'd think they can easily see what we did to their rating before they rate us. Which wouldn't matter, except that Uber requires us to stay above, what, ... 4.6??!


 I don't think passengers are that aware of their ratings, and are also in too much of a rush to follow their ratings close enough to correlate them with a particular ride.


----------



## Dan S (Apr 11, 2016)

RichR said:


> That's not bad for NON-SURGE riders. But, since Uber tells the pax tips are not necessary (and wants us to tell them that, too?!), I gave up expecting tips, especially from surge riders.
> 
> Someone earlier today made a good point, though... If you start judging them on such a scale, why would you expect them to rate you 5 stars? I'd think they can easily see what we did to their rating before they rate us. Which wouldn't matter, except that Uber requires us to stay above, what, ... 4.6??!


Exactly what I was just telling my wife. We as drivers have to rate the passenger as soon as the ride is over. This gives the passenger time to see how their rating was affected by our rating of them. If you rate them low, they will return the favor. If you rate them high, however, they still have the ability to rate us low. Uber should really fix their rating system and have an established scale to use instead of leaving it up to each riders interpretation of what 5-Star means. If one person expects nothing short of absolute perfection but was not happy with the color of your vehicle they can rate you as low as they want to and there is nothing you can do about it (you don't even know the reason you were rated low - I have five non 5-Star ratings and only 1 of them specified why).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RichR said:


> It should be interesting to see what effect, if any, that has on service.


 One place here tried it and then went back to tipping. Their wait staff quit and went elsewhere because they were making less money.

Delivering pizza, way more than half the income is from tips. Dominos would have to pay its drivers $20/hour at my store if customers didn't tip. That's why the crappy neighborhoods can't keep drivers.

Without tips, after expenses this is a sub minimum wage job most of the time. Without cherrypicking, surges, etc., drivers can make enough money without tips. Many don't figure this out for a while, and by then Uber has hired another chump to replace them. The rest of us, if we can, have gone to the above tactics, and drive only when we CAN make money.

My rating has not been affected by how I rate pax.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

RichR said:


> It should be interesting to see what effect, if any, that has on service.


Some studies have shown that people who are paid more for service work tend to feel better about the job, which reflects in their work ethic.

I think there should be an honest medium: if a driver is friendly, courteous, and makes you feel comfortable, you should expect to tip them, just as you would a server that made your restaurant experience more than enjoyable. Some people just have people skills, and it's a valuable commodity that should be respected. If all it is is a ride from A to B, then that's befitting a 4* and no tip. If it's less than enjoyable, rate accordingly, since stars are our only feedback that can be moderately tracked.

Outside of working through the app without a solid support system, we're all just cab drivers in nicer vehicles. I've taken a few rides as a rider, and it's nice when you actually feel like your friend just did you a favor, and went out of their way to give you a nice reliable ride somewhere.

But as was mentioned, it really does start at the top. Uber shouldn't sell their service as a no tip ride sharing service because we're not actually sharing rides and a likable person in a nice car is so much better than drunk driving home, or waiting 3.5 hours for a taxi.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

The thing with pax ratings is that while you have to rate them right away, they don't have to rate you for a number of days following the ride, if at all. A question I posed to Uber after having transported four incredibly rowdy pax was about what I call "revenge ratings." If the rider only used Uber once on a given weekend, then checks their ratings and sees that you dinged them, what's to stop them from doing the same to you, just out of spite since they have a number of days after the fact in which to rate you? They couldn't/didn't answer. For that reason, I pretty much rate them a 5 unless as I say the pax are incredily rude, rowdy, or generally disrespectful.

If I am missing something with this or being paranoid, let me know.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Some studies have shown that people who are paid more for service work tend to feel better about the job, which reflects in their work ethic.


They needed studies to show people will be happier and work harder if you pay them more?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TallTravelDude said:


> You make a good point yourself. Why do you think Americans love the trend towards no tipping at restaurants? They don't see the value in many cases that merits a 15% -20% tip. We're driving people from point A to point B. Big f'ing deal. Why does that merit a tip? When I get one, I'm appreciative, but certainly don't obligate riders to do so in my mind. Moreover, for restaurant servers, I'm aware they make crappy wages. As a rider, given that the drivers use their own car, I assumed the economics made sense *especially since this is the message Uber gives riders.*
> 
> I also find it ironic that so many drivers on this forum blame riders for giving low ratings because of their not liking surge pricing, which has nothing to do with drivers; however, drivers are doing the same thing in giving lower ratings to riders who don't tip, who are only not doing so because Uber actively markets that message.
> 
> The solution? There needs to be enough of a driver shortage to change the economics, and since there are plenty of drivers who are drive without receiving tips, that won't happen until demand increases. Why fret over something I can't control? It only makes me resentful. Who needs that?


Why be upset you have to sit at the back of the bus? Is it that big a deal?

Apathy is one if the worst vices IMHO.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They needed studies to show people will be happier and work harder if you pay them more?


Do they really need most of the studies they do? There was a study to prove that kids liked sugary cereal...


----------



## KevinXYZ (Apr 5, 2016)

Riders cannot see their rating directly from the app.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KevinXYZ said:


> Riders cannot see their rating directly from the app.


Not individual, but they can see it. I don't know how fast it updates, or if it's every ride, though.


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

My advice...give everyone 1 star.....unless they tip you.....


----------

